# 2.0 aba w/8V head transplant



## gtikarl (May 7, 2009)

what am i going to have to take in consideration with my stock cis injection when i put this 2.0 bottom end in my 85 golf gti? what can i do for improved performance? i thank you for any info in advance.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 aba w/8V head transplant (gtikarl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtikarl* »_what am i going to have to take in consideration with my stock cis injection when i put this 2.0 bottom end in my 85 golf gti? what can i do for improved performance? i thank you for any info in advance.

Nothing... Your CIS-E will compensate for the extra fuel quite nicely... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
<----Running ABA/JH on 1.7L Stock CIS-L Setup!!










_Modified by Holden McNeil at 2:43 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Some if not all the of the '85 model year were still Lambda... but anycase, what he said


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_Some if not all the of the '85 model year were still Lambda... but anycase, what he said









I always assume MK2 = CIS-E


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
I always assume MK2 = CIS-E









I would too







then I got an "awakening" experience when I bought a used '85 (or 86?) golf engine for a project and the stock CIS was Lambda


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

In 1985 only the cars with high compression engines like the GTi, GLi, 16v etc came with CIS-E, all other U.S. spec VW's came with CIS-Lambda, in most other countries, CIS-basic was also used.
BTW, any type of CIS system will work great on a JH/ABA hybrid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 2:26 AM 6-19-2009_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ABA Scirocco)*

you may be interested in building a dpr test harness and power tuning the dpr to get the most of the new setup. else, it'll be compensated for by cis-e, but conditions such as warmup (pre o2 readiness), and wot may be affected, since your centering would possibly be off. Normal driving should be just the same. And to my understanding, "power tuning" the dpr itself would allow for more responsive [heavier] throttle


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 aba w/8V head transplant (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_

<----Running ABA/JH on 1.7L Stock CIS-L Setup!!










really? I think you just made my day... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 aba w/8V head transplant (wantacad)*

Yeah really. The 1.7 CIS system is said to be able support up to about 170hp without any modifications; that's a fair bit more than most people would be able to get out an ABA/JH


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 aba w/8V head transplant (ABA Scirocco)*

I thought maybe it might not go over so well since it doesn't have the full throttle enrichment like the GTI's had. Thought I've even heard of those going a bit lean in the upper rpm's when doing the aba/jh.


----------



## gtikarl (May 7, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 aba w/8V head transplant (wantacad)*

this is great news, my car is a 1.8l gti so from my understanding it is the cis-e. you all are great, i really appreciate the feed back, i have just gotten in to autox and i am doing little things to the car as i go along. i wish there where options as far as intake mods go, but anyways thanks again.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 aba w/8V head transplant (gtikarl)*

Yours is actually probably the easiest car to do this to, there aren't the down pipe clearance issues there are in Mk1 VWs, you've already got a knock sensing ignition system so that's taken care of. Have a look my ABA distributor conversion page; that'll show how to modify the ABA distributor so that it's compatible with your existing ignition system.


----------



## gtikarl (May 7, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 aba w/8V head transplant (ABA Scirocco)*

thank you. what kind of performance gain might i see with this swap
_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_Yours is actually probably the easiest car to do this to, there aren't the down pipe clearance issues there are in Mk1 VWs, you've already got a knock sensing ignition system so that's taken care of. Have a look my ABA distributor conversion page; that'll show how to modify the ABA distributor so that it's compatible with your existing ignition system.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 aba w/8V head transplant (gtikarl)*

In terms of numbers, without any accompanying mods, the gain is fairly modest maybe 10 hp or so but there's a significant improvement at lower rpms where you're most likely to notice it so feels like more.


----------

